# Rotavap Yamato RE-400 Rotorary Evaporating System



## kadriver (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought a Yamato RE400 rotavap with a BM200 water bath on Ebay.

I researched it first and found that the RE400 is a discontinued model.

I paid $100 (plus $40 for shipping) and got the rotavap and water bath heater both in working condition.

I had to do some minor mechanical reapirs on the rotavap (the previous owner tried to glue some of the steel knobs set screws) but it works perfectly now.

I plan to use it to evaporate gold solutions for denoxing. Plus it looks cool in my shop!

I found a dry ice condenser for it ($300 on Ebay), but I would like a water cooled condenser.

I need a type "A" (angled) or type "B" (verticle) condenser for it.

Yamato quoted $950 for a complete glassware set (type "A") but then I would have over $1000 tied up in a discontinued model.

If any body has a glassware set (or just the condenser) for a Yamato rotavap laying around, then I would be interested in buying it.

kadriver


----------

